# Home Built Lathe 1 micron tolerance



## Tolerent (Mar 27, 2020)

This guy is my hero. I would think he was a nut case if I heard him talk the talk and had not seen him walk the walk. Sorry if this is old news to anyone.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 28, 2020)

Pretty cool...


----------



## Tozguy (Mar 28, 2020)

I never get tired of listening to this man.


----------



## NortonDommi (Mar 28, 2020)

I watched this a year or so ago. He is making the point about air bearings being the most accurate we have today.
  I don't think I need that level of accuracy.


----------



## Tim9 (Mar 28, 2020)

I too tend to watch his videos every year since I first stumbled upon him. Fantastic series of videos. Dan Gelbart is brilliant.....just brilliant.


----------



## higgite (Mar 28, 2020)

Holy precision, Batman!



NortonDommi said:


> I don't think I need that level of accuracy.


Same here. I rarely need better than +/- 3 microns myself. And that's only for an occasional custom made tactical claw hammer.  

Tom


----------



## Tolerent (Mar 28, 2020)

higgite said:


> I rarely need better than +/- 3 microns myself. And that's only for an occasional custom made tactical claw hammer.
> 
> Tom


Hey, if you are able to pawn off products that are 3 microns off target dimension you are selling claw hammers to the wrong market. Try that sloppy work with a toilet seat for an Air Force contract and you'll end up in the crapper.

On a serious note: I wonder how many do work in the .0001 tolerances. Hard for me to imagine that at this point though I have specified work to a few tenths or about 12 microns tolerance on one occasion. A screw type oil pump on a nuclear submarine. That was before we did QC on parts from OEM product and found they were .003 out of their published tolerances. My specs relaxed after that because theirs was a service proven product.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 28, 2020)

We had a +.0002"/-.0001" spec on a plastic (PEEK) part that was made for us by a Sunnyvale CA job shop.  He was able to hold that spec consistantly on the tens of thousands of parts made.  Parts were made on a Swiss screw machine.  I personally ranked the shop as the best I had ever worked with.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2020)

i bought a half millionths DTI for goofs, if you breathe on the stylus the reading changes


----------



## Baer (Apr 15, 2020)

I used to work with +/- .002mm tolerances when building spindles for Yamazaki/Mazak.  This was only for surface grinding the bearing spacers, to create bearing press.  Very cool lathe.


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Apr 15, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i bought a half millionths DTI for goofs, if you breathe on the stylus the reading changes



Where did you find a 0.5 uin indicator?. Is it even possible for a mechanical devise to have such discrimination? Is this a gauge amplifier that you are describing as simply a DTI?  I had once seen a 0.2um Mikrokatoron Ebay and have since believed that anything further had to be the domain of a elctro-mechanical devices.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 16, 2020)

[Deals] - Brown & Sharpe .00005" Test Indicator
					

I just received happiness in the mail today! it functions beautifully well if you breathe on it, you may just get a reading! the price was too low to mention :anon:




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 18, 2020)

Mike, that's actually 50 millionths.  You need two more zeroes for a half millionth.


----------

